# Tie Breaker



## km2x (Mar 29, 2004)

Could anyone tell me what the US sailing low point tie breaker criteria is?

Or at least show me where I can find it?

Thanks

KM2X


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Rule Book*

Sorry, put my rule book on the boat. The rules defining tie-breaking are available at the USSailing website: http://www.ussailing.org/rules/ Look under the section for scoring and breaking ties.


----------



## jjohnstone (Aug 22, 2002)

*Appendix A of RRS and...*

The tiebreaker method is found in Appendix A section 8.1 and 8.2 of the Racing Rules of Sailing. You also need to look at your Sailing Instructions because sometimes the organizing authority modifies the scoring rules.


----------

